# Glass plate cameras



## gtaylor (Jan 8, 2009)

I've been studying vintage cameras and have a question about glass plates used in old cameras.

Once the image was captured on the glass, then I assume developing was similar to the process  used to develop film.   Sounds really expensive; new glass every time an image is captured.  ?

Care to enlighten me?


----------



## Judge Sharpe (Jan 8, 2009)

yes new glass every shot. developed as with film. the glass is coated with light sensitive silver chemical, that is developed and printed. 
Hope that helps
JS


----------



## IanG (Jan 10, 2009)

Glass plates are still available from Slavich.

Back in November I saw a demonstration of Ilford's glass coating machine which was quite impressive. They make specialist scientific plates still.

I also have a box of 9x12 plates, back in the UK, and 5 cameras that take them 






Any plate camera can also take film, you can adapt the plate holders.

Ian


----------

